# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  my tank

## marculin

28 liter
11watt 6500K
without CO2




My first thank with moss  :Wink:  
Suggestions?thank you


-------
Marco, italy
new user and I love moss  :Wink:  
-------

----------


## stormhawk

Actually, I like the "bare" look. This is simplicity indeed. Sometimes too much green growth is a bad thing. You get tired after some time.

I see the moss wall is coming along fine, however I think you should have used a smaller mesh size for the wall.

----------


## FC

Jiang Yang,

The mesh size may be smaller that it seems because the tank is small, it is probably 45cm long and 30cm high.

Marco,

Welcome here!

It seems like you are using external canister filter. For such setup, I would prefer a hangon filter, neater.

I am skeptical that the stem plants would grow well without CO2.

The aquascape has potential to turn out well. Try keeping the fish load low - for less maintenance/water change.

----------


## timebomb

Freddy's right. The moss may survive if the tank is cold enough but the stem plants won't make it without CO2 injection.

Marco, why not rig up a CO2 yeast generator? It doesn't require much effort and costs very little. Your moss wall looks a bit sparse. How long have you been growing it? The thermometer in your tank seems to be registering 31 degrees C. That would be too high for moss. You have to find a way to lower it. A cooling fan can be very effective.

Loh K L

----------


## marculin

temperature = 21 degrees C
filter = eden 501 (I have a hangon filter Niagara 250 but I prefer external filter like eden)
CO2 yeast It's difficult to regulate and I have not never used CO2 for which I have fear to make damages  :Opps:  
excuse for my english  :Confused: 


-----------
Marco, italy

----------


## budak

The stem plant he has looks like Rotala indica, which gets by without Co2 injection.

----------


## marculin

yes, it's rotala and the microsorum it's only temporary

Ah, I forgot, the tank have 1,5 month :P

----------


## PeterGwee

Stem plants do fine in non-CO2 tanks. Plants need time to acclimatise to low CO2 and stopping the water changes will do that (rubisco allocation changes....takes roughly one week or so to adapt.).

Regards
Peter Gwee

----------

